# Dyslexia - What MBTI Are You?



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

If you are dyslexic, what MBTI are you?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

can't vote, but I knew of an ENFJ who had dyslexia as well as his sister who is an ENTJ who had a milder dyslexia than he.


----------



## my_poetic_device (Aug 6, 2016)

Mildly, but it’s getting worse over time. INFP. 


~drifting on the echoes of the hours


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

INFP.

It's served me really well. I had so much struggle reading when I was younger, but worked really hard through it. Now, I can read perfectly fine, but I'm very good at picking up on the details because I have to pay so much careful attention to the words. I have a few graduate degrees and have published academic articles. I've told very few people this, but overcoming dyslexia has been one of favourite accomplishments and I take a lot of pride in it.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

@dlb I find this really interesting. I also am dyslexic and most people don't know this about me. I have several graduate degrees and do research, however to get to this stage it has involved me creating a habitual check/re-check response almost when reading and writing. I am much more careful than I think I would otherwise have been which helps me to succeed I think. When I am not working and being a bit lazy (reading for pleasure, traveling), my partner will notice that I have a name wrong of a character in a book or read road signs wrong. 

Really interesting.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

It would be interesting to have non-dyslexic options as well, to get a clearer sense of a possible relation between type and dyslexia. I'm not dyslexic, so I didn't vote.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

PiT said:


> It would be interesting to have non-dyslexic options as well, to get a clearer sense of a possible relation between type and dyslexia. I'm not dyslexic, so I didn't vote.


Can you explain what you mean? I am assuming that those who didn't vote are not dyslexic. I am curious to see if dyslexia is over-represented among certain types. Obv. anecdotally


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

My ISTJ grandpa had dyslexia. He also had PTSD as a result of his service in the Korean War. Neither of those stopped him from becoming a brilliant engineer.

According to my research, dyslexia occurs when a lobe in the right brain handles tasks that are typically handled by the corresponding lobe in the left brain. Is that correct?


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Senah said:


> Can you explain what you mean? I am assuming that those who didn't vote are not dyslexic. I am curious to see if dyslexia is over-represented among certain types. Obv. anecdotally


Suppose 5 INTJs and 5 INFJs vote, so it would seem fairly even. But perhaps 50 INTJs and 200 INFJs looked at the poll. Ideally you could establish incidence rates by type (those rates would likely be quite off owing to small sample size, but that is a more difficult issue to tackle), but your denominator for each type is unknown so you can't do this.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> My ISTJ grandpa had dyslexia. He also had PTSD as a result of his service in the Korean War. Neither of those stopped him from becoming a brilliant engineer.
> 
> According to my research, dyslexia occurs when a lobe in the right brain handles tasks that are typically handled by the corresponding lobe in the left brain. Is that correct?


For your reading pleasure: https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-advantages-of-dyslexia/


----------

